# Turning A Dry Cider Sweet



## evildrakey (8/6/12)

Okay - I'm having a party on sunday night - the kind that involves 5 corny kegs \o/

I've got a Scrumpy Style Cider (with Cinnamon) - problem is it that it's rather strong, acidic and dry. It's decent but a bit 'unbalanced'
So I thought, if this was a sweet cider - things might taste a lot better.

Now I've got a 1.5L bottle of Pure, Canadian Maple Syrup... How much should I add to sweeten the cider back up?

Give us your opinions ladies...


----------



## robbo5253 (8/6/12)

I recently did a dry cider in the keg and then back sweetened in the glass with apple & blackcurrant cordial.
That way each person could make it as sweet or as dry as they liked.
Cheers
Robbo


----------



## manticle (8/6/12)

evildrakey said:


> Okay - I'm having a party on sunday night - the kind that involves 5 corny kegs \o/
> 
> I've got a Scrumpy Style Cider (with Cinnamon) - problem is it that it's rather strong, acidic and dry. It's decent but a bit 'unbalanced'
> So I thought, if this was a sweet cider - things might taste a lot better.
> ...




Never backsweetened with maple but the best way to work out that kind of thing (I have added things to brews and used this method) is to pour a small glass and sweeten/add to taste. Use the same proportion in the main batch.

I reckon I'd be using fresh apple juice to sweeten however.

Keep some of the dry stuff dry.


----------



## Rowy (8/6/12)

Get a diabetic to piss in it.............it'll taste just like sweet Cider


----------



## brad81 (8/6/12)

Rowy said:


> Get a diabetic to piss in it.............it'll taste just like sweet Cider



I'm rocking a BSL of 18 after lunch, would you like me to bottle it?


----------



## bum (8/6/12)

manticle said:


> I reckon I'd be using fresh apple juice to sweeten however.


Yep, ^this. It seems strange but sweet apple juice is a really good way to sweeten a dry cider. Whodathunkit?


----------



## evildrakey (8/6/12)

I was planning that - even have some apple juice concentrate...

However, I thought the woodiness of the Maple might nicely complement the Cinnamon in the Scrumpy...


----------



## manticle (8/6/12)

Then try a small amount in a glass and see. Really is the best method for this kind of thing.


----------



## troopa (8/6/12)

And report back on the flavor or what you end up using as well as your recipe for the scrumpy


----------

